# Little Stray Puppy First Bath Ever



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2021)

comments from video:
"We are Stoyan and Dessy from Bulgaria.
Passing through a small village, we stumbled upon a little puppy who was laying next to a car. We stopped to see what was going on with the puppy. It turned out he was abandoned or born on the streets. Many animals are being abandoned and abused every day on the streets of Bulgaria. We just couldn't leave him there. We will find the little puppy a good home and he will never have to suffer again"
.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 7, 2021)

He looks like he might be a Border Collie pup.  Love those dogs.


----------



## Cameron (Jul 7, 2021)

I think Lewkat is right.  Sure looks like he has some border collie in him.   Whereabouts in Bulgaria are you from?  Worked with a couple from Sofia for years and its been high on my list of places to visit !


----------



## AnnieA (Jul 7, 2021)

Precious pup.  So happy he found a loving home!  Thanks for sharing this, @Meanderer


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 7, 2021)

Meanderer said:


> "We are Stoyan and Dessy from Bulgaria.
> Passing through a small village, we stumbled upon a little puppy who was laying next to a car. We stopped to see what was going on with the puppy. It turned out he was abandoned or born on the streets. Many animals are being abandoned and abused every day on the streets of Bulgaria. We just couldn't leave him there. We will find the little puppy a good home and he will never have to suffer again"
> .


We've been there and worn the T-shirt so many times in Spain with rescue pups... it's heartbreaking, the Spanish have no feelings for their dogs.. and you just can't save them all


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 7, 2021)

Cameron said:


> I think Lewkat is right.  Sure looks like he has some border collie in him.   Whereabouts in Bulgaria are you from?  Worked with a couple from Sofia for years and its been high on my list of places to visit !


Comments are from their video.


----------

